# Doggie Doors



## Cleveland2LA (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone installed a doggie door lately and have recommendations? Can't decide what we need. Door mounted vs wall mounted.... What size for a male vizsla? Mav is about 55lbs now and is 11 months old....plus the safety issue....

Thanks for your help!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/belle-baileys-little-girl-comes-over.html

Door works best. Ours use the heck out of it. Ruff-Weather Extra Large about 10" wide x 20" tall. 

Pictures of it on the above post.

RBD


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got an in-wall dog door for a smaller breed. The quality is good and it's worked very well for 7 years now. I'll have to enlarge the hole for the upcoming Vizsla but I'm going to go with the same brand door:

http://www.halepetdoor.com/products/6-wall-pet-door.html


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A guy I know over here imports some really cool ones which I think are from the U.S. One model opens like "Saloon Doors". There is also another which has a tag fitted to the dogs collar and will only open for that tag. That way no unwanted animals can use it. I will contact him this week and find out the brand or brands and let you know.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Well it's been 4 years since I installed Bailey and Chloe's Door, so went to Lowe's and got a new Ideal Pet Products Ruff Weather "All Climate" extra large doggie door. $109.00 plus tax.

I'll install the new one right were the old one comes out and take some pictures of the installation this weekend and make a blog post labeled "Chloe's Door". Easy actually to install. Just want to cut the hole correctly

Here a picture of the box it comes in, the one currently in the door, and of course Chloe.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD PIKE and my fear of midgets - stop us from having a doggy door !!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!! this site is tooo much FUN !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Haha, Sammy has to go through me first... I am his personal doorman, LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/03/chloe-and-lilys-door.html

Replaced the worn out doggie door this morning. Good for another 5 years.

These are tough little doors that a cat would not be able to open because of the magnets at the bottom of the two flaps sealing out the cold or hot weather.

The unit has a slide in solid plastic door that latches on the inside so when your gone it is "secure" from the outside.

RBD


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I remember talking about doggy doors a while back, I thought they might encourage unsavoury characters into the house, and could your house contents insurance become void if you were to be burgled......sorry if it sounds a bit doom and gloom...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Had to get rid of our's, kept coming downstairs in the morning and finding,
Seven Dwarfs waiting for breakfast at the table.......
Eat us out of house and home, Dog Door had to go!!!!!!

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Darcy,

If a burgler was stupid enough to wander into our front yard, they may find that Bailey would not be a "tea cup" dog or that Chloe would stand there and not bark very loud. 

Best burgler alarm and security system we have ever had. ;D

My neighbors don't have hunting / guard dogs. If you wanted to sneak into a house to gather someone else's stuff, which house would you choose? 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

HotM, 

Have you got a dog flap for Boris & Furgus???

Or do you just give Furgus a key????

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

RBD, the concept of insurance was invented in Scotland, I believe. Darcy may have a point.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> Darcy,
> 
> If a burgler was stupid enough to wander into our front yard, they may find that Bailey would not be a "tea cup" dog or that Chloe would stand there and not bark very loud.
> 
> ...


 If somebody came into our house Darcy would wiggle her back end at them giving a paw, and licking their faces, we would get cleaned out...Hobbsy as for dwarfs, burglers can even get through small open windows....


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> RBD, the concept of insurance was invented in Scotland, I believe. Darcy may have a point.



Yes you are probably correct...........and we didnt ship all of our burglers to Australia, some of them are still with us..enjoying the benefits of sneaking into houses via dog doors....and nicking all our things.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Kvhxo0iBJck ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/embed/Kvhxo0iBJck ;D


 Listen folks the doggy door thing was only my opinion...personally I would not have one, being a Prison Officer my jail house is full of these knobhead burglers...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Listen folks the doggy door thing was only my opinion...


 I am good with your opinion. I work in construction and we have millions of dollars of equipment and supplies. Over the last few years theft has become epidemic. Theives are not the smartest folks. But most can read simple signs. "Beware of Guard Dogs" and a doggie door go together well for me.

Most are downright dumb or drugged out of their heads. Over the 28 years we have lived here we have had stuff taken out of the garage and once found someone in the front yard. But that was before Bailey and Chloe. Now, at the sound of someone outside, the dogs burst through the opening. Bailey and Chloe are kind of like a alarm system with a high-voltage fence.. 8) 

Police officers bark like dogs in the attached news broadcast.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...burglary-suspects-surrendering-232947243.html

RBD


----------

